# stripping the fat off my abs ?



## andzlea69 (Feb 14, 2009)

hi guys as per my other posts i am currently shedding my body fat with good results and was just wondering is this normal ?

i have noticed that the fat is shedding from my upper abs and is starting to look toned now and am getting ever closer to that ripped stomach however although i am losing the weight and have had to tighten my belt again the bottom of myu stomach does not seem to have shrunk ?

thanks

andz


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, for most men, lower stomach is where it comes off last. So as long as you are getting leaner overall, I wouldn't worry.... it WILL go from there eventually with good diet.


----------



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah also make sure that you are drinking plenty of water. This won't help with fatloss but will get rid of any water weight that you may be carrying in your lower abs.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big said:


> Well, for most men, lower stomach is where it comes off last. So as long as you are getting leaner overall, I wouldn't worry.... it WILL go from there eventually with good diet.


Yeah this is completely true. I found that im lean everywhere really apart from the god-damned lower ab section and lower pecs :cursing:


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

just need to stick at it. its winter anyways u need it hehe


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

no what your talkin bout exactly bud lower gut is stubborn as a mutha fcuka, i have lost over astone and one inch has come my waist which i found was quite normal, i was hopin more FFS


----------



## Weak &amp; Feeble (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah I have the same problem - lean in most places, except the obliques and upper arms. I'm starting to think that it might simply be un-digestable, un-shiftable, un-metabolisable trans-fats that are going to sit there until the day I die. The price I pay for abusing my body during my twenties :-(


----------



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

andzlea69 said:


> hi guys as per my other posts i am currently shedding my body fat with good results and was just wondering is this normal ?
> 
> i have noticed that the fat is shedding from my upper abs and is starting to look toned now and am getting ever closer to that ripped stomach however although i am losing the weight and have had to tighten my belt again the bottom of myu stomach does not seem to have shrunk ?
> 
> ...


That is perfectly normal mate, the lower abbs are by far the hardest to show off.............unfortunitely I have the same problem and it is so hard to lose the last bit.

doing more lower abb specific work i.e. leg raises may help if your lower abbs are smaller than upper


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

The lower abs are a Cnut to strip the fat off, even when i was prepping they were the last thing to come off me, PAIN in the Shi tter!!

If the weight is slowly coming off then your going in the Right direction, just keep at it. One day your look and go christ there's my lower abs.


----------

